# replacement 625 arrived, now what?



## mplsjeffm (May 28, 2005)

I got a new 625 because the one I have has problems with drop outs, missing bits of audio on live and recorded programming.

I have the new one now. Should I install it and not record on it until it defrages over night? The tech people told me that may fix the old one, it did not. 

If I should let it defrag before recording on it, can I make that happen myself?

Thanks
jheff


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

A brand new receiver should not have any fragmentation at all, because the hard drive has not previously been used to record programming. Essentially, it starts out as a clean slate which is ready to use.

I don't know how Dish Network reconditions old or used receivers when refurbishing them, so if they recycle drives it's possible that the drive has old junk on it, but but I doubt there's anything you as the customer can do.


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

What makes you think that a replacement 625 will cure all evils? The audio dropouts and video glitches are very commonly reported problems on the 625. I hope the replacement unit works out for you, but don't be surprised if it doesn't. Only a new software update will fix these problems, as almost everyone with a 625 has reported some audio dropouts. Good luck!


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

DVDDAD said:


> What makes you think that a replacement 625 will cure all evils? The audio dropouts and video glitches are very commonly reported problems on the 625. I hope the replacement unit works out for you, but don't be surprised if it doesn't. Only a new software update will fix these problems, as almost everyone with a 625 has reported some audio dropouts. Good luck!


I have a replacement 625 that has no audio/video dropouts. It clearly has a different brand of HD than my original. I'm betting the audio/video pause always had something to do with the HD.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

NONE of the DVRs in the marketplace defrag their hard drives. What people think is defragging (because of the sound the drive makes) is the cleanup utility and the updating of the EPG data.


----------



## maximum (Jun 23, 2004)

LtMunst said:


> I have a replacement 625 that has no audio/video dropouts. It clearly has a different brand of HD than my original. I'm betting the audio/video pause always had something to do with the HD.


Or it could be that there isn't enough data on your HDD yet. Don't be surprised if the audio drops show up again after a few weeks of use.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

maximum said:


> Or it could be that there isn't enough data on your HDD yet. Don't be surprised if the audio drops show up again after a few weeks of use.


Nope. Been a couple of months. Hardrive is near full. No audio/video glitches.


----------

